

How the Bible and YouTube are fueling the next frontier of password cracking - sxp
http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/10/how-the-bible-and-youtube-are-fueling-the-next-frontier-of-password-cracking/

======
ColinWright
If you're interested in this, you might like to read the HN discussion from a
previous submission:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6521660](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6521660)

